# How to check IACV, TPS, MAF?



## ta3ff (Dec 17, 2007)

The car is a 2000 Maxima, about a week ago it died on me in a fast food drive-thru. Well, it will stay on if I give it gas, it'll die at idle.

Changed the fuel pump, same problem. Could it be some sensor that went bad? I'll also check for vacuum leaks.

How do you check if the IACV, TPS, or MAF is bad?

Thanks


----------

